# vibration threw gas pedal



## rcdoc (Sep 3, 2012)

My 2018 rogue started this very annoying thing. when the engine is at 1750 rpms i get a vibration threw the gas pedal. went to dealer and they say that they could not duplicate it. when leaving one of the service writers over heard us and said that there was a tsb but the person who knew about was off that day. anyone know what the tsb is about? thank you


----------

